
Ask HN: What do you want your list app to do? - archieag
Would you use pre-curated list of things you need for popular activities like hiking, travel, office supplies, moving supplies, etc?<p>What other websites do you currently use to prepare?
======
dadoola
Multiple things - quickly capture things to do, remind me when I need to do
things that have a deadline, magically self manage things that are essential
vs non essential, keep track of things, categorize them, have controls to
interact with it (checkbox, etc), scheduling like repeating todos, and a whole
bunch. TODO apps have the potential to fit into any organizational style
except most are so opinionated that if you don't work that way, it doesn't
work for you past the initial rush. Ideally it needs to get everything I need
and then get out of my way. Which is why I <3 my BuJo. Todoist comes close. I
wouldn't use pre curated lists unless it was very specialized. Like packing
for Iceland where I might not know what I need to get, or back to school
lists, but unlikely.

